# Hoping to find LCD TV plans



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Does anyone out there know where a person might find a good set of plans for essentially the equipment I would hook up for an LCD tv? The TV will be on the wall but the components (DVD, Sterio, etc) will be in or on (the speakers) a cabinet.

Dimensions are roughly 60" long, 15-1/2" deep (could be deeper if necessary) and 30" or so high.

Thanks for any help that can be given.

Ed......


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Are you looking for connection info between the various pieces of equipment?
Very often that info comes with the home theater set, or a DVD player.

Or, are you looking to build a cabinet for the components?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I too Ed aren't sure what it is you require, cabinet build plans or equipment details. I considered mounting our Plasma screen on the wall but quickly dismissed this idea because there would be a mass of cables going up the wall so I bought a cabinet as shown.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Didn't mean to confuse you with my request. Thanks for answering Mike, Harry.

What I'm looking for are plans to build a unit that will hold the accessory pieces. I will hang this from the wall because I can hide the wires right on the wall. It's stuff called panduit...well, I can build that from scrap wood and hide the wires in that.

No, my main concern is having a good set of plans to start out with so that I can do a decent job of making a cabinet. As usual, I am going to try to reuse wood I have collected to do so. I might just have enough of it around.

Thanks again guys,

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Simple Ed, do what a late friend of mine used to do, visit furnisher stores complete with a tape measure and when you see possibilities make a rough sketch complete with measurements and if approached by a sales person say that you're measuring to make sure it will fit, if you have to return to recheck something just say you lost the piece of paper.


----------

